# Al Khafji



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

AL KHAFJI at Genoa august 1984. She was one the five sisters Erksberg built
1968 LUSTROUS -LUMEN-LUMIERE LUMINETTA and AL KHAFJI ex LUMINOUS.


----------



## Bill Olaman (Mar 3, 2005)

*Lumen*

Lumen, Lumiere and Luminetta built in Gothenburg 1971ish. Was cadet on Lumen on maiden voyage.


----------

